# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  مشکل عجیب در دستور shell

## astaraboy

سلام دوستان
لطفا هرکی میتونه کمکم بکنه خیلی واجبه برام
من یه دستور shell استفاده میکنم که برنامه تلگرام پرتابل ویندوز رو اجرا بکنه. اما متاسفانه فقط فایل exe رو مد نظر قرار میده و فایل های جانبی که در کنار برنامه هست استفاده نمیشه

ببینید من میخوام برنامه تلگرام پرتابل ویندوز رو اجرا بکنم که اطلاعات اکانتش در فولدر data  در کنار فایل اجرایی هست.وقتی با موس کلیک میکنم فایل اجرایی تلگرام با اکانت موجود بالا میاد اما وقتی همون فایل رو از داخل برنامه خودم با دستور shell اجرا میکنم اون فولدر data رو در نظر نمیگیره و برنامه صفحه اول ثبت نام تلگرام بالا میاد.
هرکاری میتونستم کردم دارم کلافه میشم.لطفا کمکم کنید
لازم به ذکره دستور رو از داخل منوی run ویندوز که اجرا میکنم درست بالا میاد فقط وقتی از داخل برنامم دستور میدم اینجوری اجرا میکنه
ضمنا وقتی برنامه رو کامپایل میکنم و میبرم درست کنار فایل تلگرام پرتابل قرار میدم بازم درست کار میکنه
واقعا مشکل کار چیه؟
ایا دستوری هست که کاملا منوی run ویندوز رو اجرا بکنه؟ 
لطفا هر راهنمایی میتونین بهم بکنین

----------


## علیرضا5

سلام
این تایپک رو ببین

----------


## nerset

با سلام
به نظر من اگر می توانید این کار را هم امتحان کنید:
از یک فایل اجرایی رابط که با یک برنامه دیگر نوشته شده و پس از اجرا شدن توسط دستور shell در داخل وی بی 6 می تواند فایل اصلی را اجرا کند استفاده کنید
مثلا می توانید از برنامه ساده و راحت اتوران مدیا استودیو و یا هر برنامه دیگری برای این کار استفاده کنید.
البته من در ساخت نرم افزارم یک مشکل و محدودیت تقریبا شبیه به این حالت را داشتم و برای ساخت میانبر از فایل اجرایی یک چنین مشکلی بوجود آمد
که توسط یک برنامه رابط مشکل حل شد.
به هر حال امیدوارم که شما هم موفق شوید.

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

یک کاری دیگری که هم می تونی بکنی
اینکه یک کد اجرا شدن تحت داس . یعنی کدی که تو داس میزنی را اینجا بزن

یک فایل تکست روی دسکتاپ باز کن و کد اجرا شدن برنامه ات را داخل اون بنویس (ویژوال بیسیک نه داس!)
و بعد اونو با پسوند BAT ذخیره کن و با ویژوال بیسیک ادرس دهی اجری این فایل بت را بده ببین چطور میشه.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

دلیلش مسیر جاری سیستم هست که *علیرضا5* عزیز آدرس تاپیک حل مشکل رو گذاشتن

----------

